# Basic Photoshop templates for multiple photos??



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

I wouldnt think this would be that hard to find, but I have searched high and low with no good results.

Here's what I am looking for, I need a few 8x10 templates that have 4-4x5 spots, 2-5x8,  a mix of sizes, just simple templates mostly for sizing, maybe with a plain black border would be ok too. I was making an album yesterday and I was opening pictures resizing then bringing them into the album. I want simple! I want a greyed out box I can paste the photo in and know thats the right size, equal width, etc! Where can I find them??


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2011)

Why not to create one yourself? 
For instance some easy tut
Photoshop Templates - Photoshop Template - PSD Templates - Create A Photoshop Template


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

Because I know they are already out there, I just cant find them! There are so many that I can buy with graphics and frames, but I just want simple layouts. I will probably make them if I cant find them, but time is money.


----------



## CCericola (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it would be much faster if you just made them yourself.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

Lets try that...make one and post it here and I will respond in the amount of time it would take to download a 100k template. Ready go!


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

100k download complete... I win!


----------



## Sonoma (Sep 4, 2011)

I am a noob so I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for.

Photo Layout 5 &#8211; onOne Software

Free Photoshop Templates, Photoshop Layouts, Backgrounds, and More - onOne Software

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2011)

You're saying time is money, yet you waste it by waiting for others to find it for you instead creating one by yourself, which would take 5 minutes at maximum  Interesting attitude indeed.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

ya ya ya, time is money indeed, but I am actually still working on the album as we speak. Problem is I have never worked with making clipping layers before, so I don't want to dive into another area while I am on a deadline already. There is only 4 business days this week and thats the time it takes for a them to bind a book! It has to be ready first thing Tuesday morning so I can have it in hand by end of day Friday. 

I usually use the ROES system for my lab when designing, but switched to another lab because of better quality and their system is...eehhh, so I am using CS5 to design it and forgoing the easy route already! 

Thanks Sonoma, close, but I just want simple layout templates and not all the cluttered designs and graphics.


----------



## shmne (Sep 4, 2011)

Stop acting like a baby. I was going to explain how to make the templates, then I was going to explain several problems and post a template for you. Then I read your posts.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2011)

shmne said:


> Stop acting like a baby. I was going to explain how to make the templates, then I was going to explain several problems and post a template for you. Then I read your posts.


I've already posted a tut on that topic, no use I guess


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

shmne said:


> Stop acting like a baby. I was going to explain how to make the templates, then I was going to explain several problems and post a template for you. Then I read your posts.



Ohh its one of those kind of weeks on here huh?? Sorry about that, I didnt notice I was acting like a baby. I was simply stating I didnt know how to use clipping masks yet and that I would have to dive into that realm when I had time to learn about it. 

BTW, the other posts that must be getting to you  (assuming the race to download)....are a damn joke dude, lighten up. For those who don't read my posts often...50% satire. Simmerdonna


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> shmne said:
> 
> 
> > Stop acting like a baby. I was going to explain how to make the templates, then I was going to explain several problems and post a template for you. Then I read your posts.
> ...



Yes Tomasko, I saw it thank you.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 4, 2011)

Use LR3 print mode.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

Hot Damn! Schwetty, your a frickin genius...you should get an honorary membership to Mensa! I dont know why I never thought about that...probably to busy reading about clipping layers or something. lol


----------



## table1349 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> I wouldnt think this would be that hard to find, but I have searched high and low with no good results.
> 
> Here's what I am looking for, I need a few 8x10 templates that have 4-4x5 spots, 2-5x8,  a mix of sizes, just simple templates mostly for sizing, maybe with a plain black border would be ok too. I was making an album yesterday and I was opening pictures resizing then bringing them into the album. I want simple! I want a greyed out box I can paste the photo in and know thats the right size, equal width, etc! *Where can I find them??*



You can find them at the Adobe Web Site.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 4, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ryan L said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt think this would be that hard to find, but I have searched high and low with no good results.
> ...



I looked through the site, but I never saw any basic layout templates. I saw lots of web design templates, but no basic layouts. Maybe I just didnt look in the right spot, but I looked under the templates sub category and didnt find any.


----------



## Natural_Disaster (Sep 5, 2011)

Cant you just create a new blank image with the dimenstions you want, save it, and copy and past your image into each time. Ive done this many times and it does only take a minute. Maybe im not clear on what exactly your looking for.......


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 5, 2011)

I am thinking he wants multiple images on the same layout like for an album page. Kind of like a drag and drop like LR3 has in its print templates.


----------



## Ryan L (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes mwc thats what I was looking for. I actually found quite a few on ebay under wedding album templates. There are a lot with simple black backgrounds and that was what I was looking for. Multiple images in 8x10, 11x14 etc. By all means I can open a new file with 8x10 dimensions in Photoshop, throw in a fill layer, but then if I want say 3 photos, I need to copy, paste, and transform each photo I bring in, and align them evenly. Templates just make life easier. Just efficiency thats all.


----------

